
Ask HN: Economics of Uber Eats - ycombonator
Do you think Uber Eats is profitable ? Does the driver just gets paid a buck or two ? Recent order https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;GGiPqzN
======
NotPaidToPost
Uber Eats, Deliveroo, etc. are like Uber, Lyft, etc. : Throwing massive mounts
of money to 'grow' at huge losses.

